# Running wires from joist to joist without attic access



## Dayin (Oct 10, 2011)

How do I run wires from joist to joist when there is no access to the attic


----------



## Mark Potter (Aug 19, 2011)

Dayin said:


> How do I run wires from joist to joist when there is no access to the attic


Is there a attic or no attic at all? If there is a attic you will have to make access through closet.

H|P Capital


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

If there is no access to an unfinished space to run the wires in such as with a first floor ceiling or perpendicularly across a stud wall, I use a 4 or 5 inch hole saw centered on each joist/stud. Cut out your circle of drywall which will leave you with access to either side of the joist/stud. You can use a drill bit with an extension to drill through the wood. One your wire is in place, put on a nail plate if needed and screw your drywall circles back in place. Caulk the small gap with some siliconized painter's caulk, skim with your patching compound of choice, and touch up the paint. I don't like using flex extension drill bits in this case because you never know what's on the other side of that second of third framing member. The holes allow you to visualize each side of the joists/studs.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Sometimes the ceiling drywall or paneling is attached to furring strips instead of directly to the joists, leaving a small gap below the bottom edges of the joists. You may be able to slither the cable under the joists this way so fewer holes are needed in the ceiling to reach into. This is considered fishing so the cable does not need to be stapled to the joists at any point.


----------



## wilsonstark (Jan 16, 2011)

Mark Potter said:


> Is there a attic or no attic at all? If there is a attic you will have to make access through closet.
> 
> H|P Capital


Just want to second this. My house had "no attic access" when I bought it and I did without for 7 years, but recently after a leak I had some drywall down anyway and got up in there. I really regret not doing it sooner! 

If there is an attic at all, cut a hole in your ceiling and get up there. It is WAY easier to do a lot of stuff (new wiring, air sealing, insulation changes, inspecting, etc) when you have access. You might find out some pretty wild stuff about your house (I found a lot of unexplained issues suddenly explained). Plus, even if you cover it after, one 15" by 15" square is a LOT less work to patch than any other way you can safely run wire. Nobody has yet mentioned indoor conduit, and fair enough, because that would be expensive and ugly as sin.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you don't mind a bit of dust, make 2 parallel cuts across the ceiling, about 4" apart. Rip the drywall out, drill the holes, run the wire.
Fill the channel with new drywall, tape and finish the joints. paint if your wife insists! :yes:


----------

